# Trying to find decent gaming headset for under 200can



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2012)

Getting really tired of low quality sound,  but can't afford real headphones.  I need a mic ect for gaming,  but I like to listen to music too.  Looking at these on sale,  any good?
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=52369&vpn=5041212&manufacture=Sennheiser Electronics&promoid=1360


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2012)

Never mind,  found out they can be uncomfortable if worn for long periods..  I usually don't wear them for more than an hour.  They do deliver the 14hz to 22khz sound they promise.  Ordered.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got my new Senns...  obviously they are not audiophile quality,  but they do make my Razer Carcharias sound like dollar store headphones.  Far more depth,  much more pronounced bass and sub-bass without distortion.  Music listening is now acceptable!  Now I have to go try the mic out as that's important to me too.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2012)

Reports from others about the mic is I sound much better,  and clearer now.  These PC330s pass the budget gamers test!!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 29, 2012)

Just tried the best test of bass and sub-bass ever,  Steve Miller's Rock 'n Me.  If you can hear all bass clearly,  and pronounced,  you have decent headphones.  And with all highs crisp,  and zero distortion.  Dam,  can't wait to move up to the 360s.....


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you using those with onboard audio? i have the carcharias and im using them with an xfi-titanium,i tried using them with onboard once and it was horrible,i was looking to step up to 360's myself but they are quite pricey.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently using my onboard x-fi.  I do have a titanium card as well,  but I lent it out as I don't have a slot for it currently.  Would be a good comparison,  guess I'll have to get it back and lose my physx card.  I probably would recommend you save for the 360,  these things get uncomfortable fast,  and you'd have even better sound quality as well as comfort.  These 330s were basically a stop-gap for me,  as I was simply getting tired of "canned" sound, where you have to artificially boost the bass just to hear it,  which is what the razers sound like to me.  I was looking at at $700 set of Senns the other day,  drool........


----------

